# Which routers have built in lifts



## bobmagnuson (Jan 27, 2009)

I am looking for a router that can be raised from above the table without the aid of a add-on lift mechanism. 

So far I know of the Freud FT3000 and the Milwaukee 5625, but are there others that have a similar feature?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Many of the NEW routers come with it built in,,,to many to list...

=======



bobmagnuson said:


> I am looking for a router that can be raised from above the table without the aid of a add-on lift mechanism.
> 
> So far I know of the Freud FT3000 and the Milwaukee 5625, but are there others that have a similar feature?
> 
> ...


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 3, 2008)

i just bought that freud 2-1/4hp router kit .. FT1702VCEK ..it has above table adjustments ...
fit/finish isnt close to my bosch combo,i got it just to leave in router table..
lowes has it for $99 . few others do as well..


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ridgid come with an above top adjustment, as Bob J says there are too many to list,most of the new ones.


----------



## bobmagnuson (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I'll try and narrow my focus to 3+hp routers.


----------

